# Looking for a trainer in the SE PA area



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm located in Lancaster, PA.

I have a 1 year old male who I'd like to get into more intermediate/advanced training. He has been through basic obedience, but could use some extra time on some of the basics first.

I am looking for a trainer with a flexible schedule. I can not attend the same day every week due to my wacky work schedule... which has kind of prevented me from taking the next step in his training.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DAUPHIN DOG TRAINING CLUB - Home Page is that close enough? I know them for their agility but they have other training.

aw:


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> DAUPHIN DOG TRAINING CLUB - Home Page is that close enough? I know them for their agility but they have other training.
> 
> aw:


hmm.. kind of a hike..

I actually just learned about 'Dog Sports' here in Lancaster. Seems like they do a bit of everything. Going to check it out this week. My only problem is I'm not able to attend the same day every week due to my work schedule. It's kind of impossible to find a class that is not on the same day every week.


----------



## irish two (May 21, 2013)

Wondering if you had any luck finding a trainer? We also live in Lancaster and would like to have our 4 1/2 month old trained


----------

